# Has anyone used an International Student Service?



## TCPtraining (May 23, 2013)

Hey,

I'm doing a bit of research about the international students experience in Australia and I was wondering if anyone has used a service? It's a package that you buy before you travel and they sort you out with accommodation, airport transfers, help you do stuff like set up a bank account, get a mobile phone, apply for a tax file number etc. The packages almost always include a job placement program as well. 

If anyone has used something like this do you have any feedback about it?


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

TCPtraining said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm doing a bit of research about the international students experience in Australia and I was wondering if anyone has used a service? It's a package that you buy before you travel and they sort you out with accommodation, airport transfers, help you do stuff like set up a bank account, get a mobile phone, apply for a tax file number etc. The packages almost always include a job placement program as well.
> 
> If anyone has used something like this do you have any feedback about it?


Www.yaxis.com


----------

